# Found this in the attic



## Sherri (Feb 10, 2018)

My boys just acquired a house in Brownsville, Pennsylvania. They are in the process of cleaning it out when they found this bike in the attic.
Dont know anything about bikes especially old bikes. Maybe yall can help tell me more history on this. Also the boys are willing to sell as they could use the money to help repair the house.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1QQ6vuqVhfk5DJzgJMvsN7Mj0bfLBfe_Z

If you can check out my google drive for more pictures. I am having trouble uploading for some reason. Perhaps the files are to large or something.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2018)

Can we get pics of the whole bike? Looks to be in pretty nice shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Looking like a prewar girls '40-1 Hollywood but pics of the entire bike as well as the serial number underneath where the pedals are would be very helpful. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sherri (Feb 10, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Can we get pics of the whole bike? Looks to be in pretty nice shape.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2018)

What a beauty!!! Looks like she was hardly ridden. Original tires too!


----------



## Sherri (Feb 10, 2018)

Will find the S/N then post. Sorry new to all of this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 10, 2018)

PM'd you~   Would love to make an offer on the bike


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2018)

Very clean and a great find, looks like a 46 with the tapered kickstand.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 10, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Very clean and a great find, looks like a 46 with the tapered kickstand.



Agreed.


----------



## Sherri (Feb 10, 2018)

I appreciate all the info that yall are giving me on the bike. Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yep I thought that badge was pre war but this is an early post war bike and like the others say very likely 46 or 47. Nice bike. V/r Shawn  Go Bob!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

Sherri said:


> View attachment 752118
> 
> View attachment 752119
> 
> View attachment 752120



NICE FIND!


----------



## Sherri (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok this is what I found out about the serial number.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

Sherri, that is incorrect and it never fails where that site's SN look up leads people in the wrong direction.

That would most likely be an early 1946 serial number. The 1952 and up numbers were stamped on the left rear drop out and the 51 and earlier numbers were under the crank.


----------



## Sherri (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok I was talking to my boys and they are willing to let this girl go for 450.00. If any interest let me know.


----------



## Sherri (Feb 11, 2018)

My son said he had to flip the bike up side down and found the number under the pedals.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 11, 2018)

I would think if the house is going to stay and sell.  It would be much cooler to just leave it in attic. It
Makes for a real piece of history in an old house. 

Not sure how this turned into a for sale ad.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> I would think if the house is going to stay and sell.  It would be much cooler to just leave it in attic. It
> Makes for a real piece of history in an old house.
> 
> Not sure how this turned into a for sale ad.




I think it would cooler if some Lady in the Cali Cartel was riding that. To damn nice and it would be stupid to throw it back in an attic.


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 11, 2018)

Sherri said:


> Ok I was talking to my boys and they are willing to let this girl go for 450.00. If any interest let me know.



I sent you a PM on purchasing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Sherri said:


> My son said he had to flip the bike up side down and found the number under the pedals.
> 
> View attachment 752636
> 
> View attachment 752638



1946


----------

